# just installed Lingenfelter cai



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

hey guys and gals, i just installed the Lingenfelter cai this weekend, and i have to say what a diffrence. i didn't notice a big diffrence on sunday when i installed it, but yesterday afternoon is when i realized, and felt the diffrence. i don't know if anyone of you guys car acts like mine did, but in the morning when i would head to work before the car got fully warmed up it would be like a animal. it would be spining the tires with very little go pedel, and have good throttle response, but once it came all the way up to temp it would act like it lost horsepower and throttle response. now with the cai the car never changes from the time i get in it till its fully warmed up. i have to say over all im very happy with the performance and quality of fit.

later,
mike


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hell yeah brother! I love mine too. I just cant keep my foot out of it, I love hearing the sound of 6 liters breathing!  Have fun!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad to hear you like your new CAI. I've got the Lingenfelter too and I would recommend that after a couple of days of driving, go back and tighten up the clamps. I got a whistle after about a week of use and was really suprised to see how loose everything was.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Glad to hear you like your new CAI. I've got the Lingenfelter too and I would recommend that after a couple of days of driving, go back and tighten up the clamps. I got a whistle after about a week of use and was really suprised to see how loose everything was.



thanks for the heads up i'll be sure to check that out


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

stangeater said:


> hey guys and gals, i just installed the Lingenfelter cai this weekend, and i have to say what a diffrence. i didn't notice a big diffrence on sunday when i installed it, but yesterday afternoon is when i realized, and felt the diffrence. i don't know if anyone of you guys car acts like mine did, but in the morning when i would head to work before the car got fully warmed up it would be like a animal. it would be spining the tires with very little go pedel, and have good throttle response, but once it came all the way up to temp it would act like it lost horsepower and throttle response. now with the cai the car never changes from the time i get in it till its fully warmed up. i have to say over all im very happy with the performance and quality of fit.
> 
> later,
> mike


Congrats on the cai the difference i believe has to do with the operating temp in the enging. The computer changes timing, etc when it see's the operating temp has risen. That is reason why some folks have the 160degree T-Stat installed.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone know the ACTUAL numbers the Lingenfelter CAI adds over stock?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> Congrats on the cai the difference i believe has to do with the operating temp in the enging. The computer changes timing, etc when it see's the operating temp has risen. That is reason why some folks have the 160degree T-Stat installed.


I wouldn't say that's a total fix by installing a colder thermostat. My thermostat still showed higher intake temps. I saw intake temps drop on mine by wrapping the induction inlet with reflective tape. This definitely helped. It does not fully insulate the induction but made a big difference in temp for little cost.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

edysinger said:


> I wouldn't say that's a total fix by installing a colder thermostat. My thermostat still showed higher intake temps. I saw intake temps drop on mine by wrapping the induction inlet with reflective tape. This definitely helped. It does not fully insulate the induction but made a big difference in temp for little cost.


Interesting, could you explain in detail the install and possibly use diagrams. I just bought mine and am not yet familiar enough with the setup to know exactly what you are talking about. I'm used to working on my simple 5.0 mustang engine. What reflective tape are you talking about (brand/type/store bought at)? Do you know how much if any this affects the drivability, cooling etc? How much does the temp go down?

Sorry for all the questions, but it sounds like a great idea.

Thanks!


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

*Does any one know*

Hey Gents for those of you that have the Volant cai what type of filter does: it have in the box? Cone or drop in............:willy:


----------

